# Post QR Patterns/Designs here!



## Timon1771 (Oct 7, 2012)

Animal Crossing New Leaf is finally out in Japan! Those QR Codes are starting to pop up around the web! If you see any, feel free to share them!

*************************************************************************
*Want to help contribute?* Here's a handy way to find QR Codes on the web:

1 - Right click the image below, and select "Copy Image Location".
2 - Go to http://images.google.com and click the camera icon on the search bar
3 - Paste the image url, and click Search (you may find new QR images already, if not: )
4 - Click "Search Tools" just below the search bar
5 - Change the "Any Time" option to "Past 24 Hours"
6 - Now just look at what images pop up. Click the new QR Code that you found and paste it in a reply to this thread!
* - Also, sometimes It helps to add とびだせどうぶつの森 into the search as well.
Second Method: Search Twitter with the hash tag: #マイデザイン 





_When sharing QR Codes, please use the IMG tag so they appear as images - That way, when people scan codes, they wont need to click into any extra links! Easy scanning! _
*************************************************************************






Here are the first QR codes released:


----------



## Cherrypie (Oct 7, 2012)

Wow I love that dress! And good idea for a thread! Everyone, get on google images as soon as the game comes out for Japan! Only one month to go! EEk!


----------



## Jake (Oct 8, 2012)

Not that i'm against this thread. I totally agree with it.
But isn't a little early?


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 8, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Not that i'm against this thread. I totally agree with it.
> But isn't a little early?



i agree with you 
im looking forward to being able to do this once its out but for now i think its a little early since its going to be months at least before it comes out here


----------



## Timon1771 (Oct 8, 2012)

tsukune_713 said:


> i agree with you
> im looking forward to being able to do this once its out but for now i think its a little early since its going to be months at least before it comes out here



Yes, True. At least this way we have a place to share it if anything were to surface.
Hopefully we'll start seeing some QR codes appear soon. Sorta like what Nintendo did for Mario Tennis with the different colored Yoshi.


----------



## froggy27 (Oct 8, 2012)

How do we get the QR codes in the first place? I guess there'll be an option when you talk to mable or something, idk.
sorry if i'm being daft, ive never used QR before lol!


----------



## Timon1771 (Oct 8, 2012)

froggy27 said:


> How do we get the QR codes in the first place? I guess there'll be an option when you talk to mable or something, idk.
> sorry if i'm being daft, ive never used QR before lol!



That is a good question! I believe Sable handles them specifically. There's probably an option for scanning and exporting patterns to QR when you talk to her. I wonder if this process has a bell fee?


----------



## Bulbadragon (Oct 8, 2012)

I hope it doesn't have a bell fee. You don't have to buy patterns from other towns, so I don't think it'd be right to make us buy the patterns that way.


----------



## PinkPeacoat (Oct 8, 2012)

I wonder if QR codes from the Japanese edition of AC3DS will work on versions from different countries? I hope they will.


----------



## Volvagia (Oct 8, 2012)

a bit early, but thanks for making this, it'll come in handy


----------



## JabuJabule (Oct 8, 2012)

I love that Zelda Skyward Sword dress. I'm definitely strutting around in it, even though I'm a guy. 

I don't think it's too early, since we'll have a nice library of patterns to wear/put down right when the game comes out!


----------



## Fuse (Oct 8, 2012)

Timon1771 said:


> That is a good question! I believe Sable handles them specifically. There's probably an option for scanning and exporting patterns to QR when you talk to her. I wonder if this process has a bell fee?



I don't think it will, but it would certainly help out the TBT economy if people charged for their clothing designs. It might be interesting to see threads with people selling their QR codes in a spoiler for bells/TBT bells. 

I think it was even mentioned we can sell our designs to the villagers in the game?


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 8, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> I love that Zelda Skyward Sword dress. I'm definitely strutting around in it, even though I'm a guy.
> 
> I don't think it's too early, since we'll have a nice library of patterns to wear/put down right when the game comes out!



IKR? Way too cool! And its definitely not early! Its coming out in a month in Japan.


----------



## Jake (Oct 8, 2012)

PinkPeacoat said:


> I wonder if QR codes from the Japanese edition of AC3DS will work on versions from different countries? I hope they will.



Of course they will 

It's just like saying QR codes from Japanese Mii's wont work here. They'll work, trust me


----------



## Timon1771 (Nov 7, 2012)

Here are some fresh QR Codes!
































​
Source: http://blog.livedoor.jp/atbeek5/archives/7561329.html
Official Source: http://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/egdj/item/design.html​


----------



## Jir (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks for the QR codes. Will be going back to this when the game is finally out in America so I can use some of these.


----------



## Winona (Nov 8, 2012)

Love the DJ KK Fanshirt! I will definitely wear it all day when I start the game. The colour suits to my red hair. 
Would look good with black glasses and trousers. Ahh, I just can't wait for this game! All the new possibilities of styling. <3


----------



## Aryn Swifteye (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm totally gonna get the Princess Peach dress!


----------



## Timon1771 (Nov 10, 2012)

*So many new designs! @_@;*

*Brace yourselves for a flood of new designs!*
Source: http://togetter.com/li/404830
Twitter Source https://twitter.com/ma_sa_tobimori













































































































































Source: http://togetter.com/li/404830
Twitter Source https://twitter.com/ma_sa_tobimori
If anyone wants to post future QR codes from this twitter user, please do! I may not be able to keep up with so many popping up :|


----------



## SodaDog (Nov 10, 2012)

lol, nice!

Emment and ingo's jacket.


----------



## McRibbie (Nov 10, 2012)

Does anyone have any of the head-board patterns from the Nintendo village/


----------



## Timon1771 (Nov 10, 2012)

Source: https://twitter.com/Foltis930/status/266914918949867521


----------



## Winona (Nov 10, 2012)

Wow, I like the second design a lot. It looks like a cute outfit for autumn days! Unfortunetely, autumn days will be far away when I finally have the game.


----------



## Timon1771 (Nov 10, 2012)

Source:http://game.ferretroom.info/【3ds】とびだせ-どうぶつの森　マイデザイン　3日-2/



Source: http://twitpic.com/photos/beniyume


----------



## Jir (Nov 10, 2012)

SodaDog said:


> lol, nice!
> 
> Emment and ingo's jacket.




That's what that was? Lol I was thinking that too. I'll be getting those!


----------



## JKDOS (Nov 10, 2012)

Has anyone found out how to get the QR codes? I tried numerous options at the "Able Sisters". I can design different types of clothing (3 types of hats, short sleeve, long sleeve, dress) and such. But no QR codes.


----------



## Lyssa (Nov 10, 2012)

traceguy said:


> Has anyone found out how to get the QR codes? I tried numerous options at the "Able Sisters". I can design different types of clothing (3 types of hats, short sleeve, long sleeve, dress) and such. But no QR codes.



Apparently it has to do with Sable? When she starts talking to you or something? That's based off of a screenshot or something though. 

ALSO! I dunno if these have been posted (I'm so excited! I wanted someone to make these) Tales of Xillia 2 patterns! 

http://rturl.net/rAZgYq


----------



## Klainette (Nov 10, 2012)

http://kamallie.tumblr.com/tagged/animal-crossing-3ds

On that person's tumblr is a Hatsune Miku outfit :3


----------



## Lyssa (Nov 10, 2012)

Klainette said:


> http://kamallie.tumblr.com/tagged/animal-crossing-3ds
> 
> On that person's tumblr is a Hatsune Miku outfit :3



Thank you so much! I was hoping someone would track it down!!!


----------



## Timon1771 (Nov 11, 2012)

*QR Update!*

*Found by Klainette:*
Source: http://kamallie.tumblr.com/tagged/animal-crossing-3ds

















*Found by Lyssa:*
Source: http://twitpic.com/photos/sora9427#type=gallery


































*Creeper Sweater:*
Source: http://game.ferretroom.info/

















Hopefully this code isn't too small to be recognized by the 3DS:
Source: https://twitter.com/kukyukyo/status/267662239761309698/photo/1






Source: https://twitter.com/kusogaeru_


----------



## Timon1771 (Nov 11, 2012)

Source: http://matome.naver.jp/odai/2135257984551812701


----------



## Mint (Nov 11, 2012)

Thank you for posting these! ^^


----------



## Jake (Nov 11, 2012)

Wow those ones are really nice


----------



## Timon1771 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Oh dear! I keep finding new designs!*

Source: http://seiga.nicovideo.jp/user/illust/24207086






















Source: http://h1r0pp1.blog67.fc2.com/


----------



## Timon1771 (Nov 12, 2012)

Source: https://twitter.com/Knighthult





































Source: http://bit.ly/TVq78T























































































































Source: http://bit.ly/Zu99Qd
*He hasn't uploaded the other 3 parts to this design. Or if he has, I don't know where to find it:*


----------



## Timon1771 (Nov 12, 2012)

Source: https://twitter.com/kunio9209

















Source: http://matome.naver.jp/odai/2135252588344863901

















Source: https://twitter.com/asanohashifu/status/267664968898461698/photo/1





Source: http://twitpic.com/bcbmym





Source: http://twitpic.com/bc7dil


----------



## Anna (Nov 12, 2012)

princess peach and daisy dress D: ahhhhhh I need this game now!


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Nov 12, 2012)

I love the dresses above that have the same design but are all different colours! Are they associated with a game or are they just pretty designs, does anybody know?


----------



## Lyssa (Nov 12, 2012)

Chameleonsoup said:


> I love the dresses above that have the same design but are all different colours! Are they associated with a game or are they just pretty designs, does anybody know?



If I assume you're talking about the pink, green, blue, yellow, etc. It says "Kyua Hapi" so I'm guessing it's from the Pretty Cure anime series? ^^;


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 12, 2012)

Source: https://twitter.com/yumeiTW




Source: http://twitter.com/umihotaru_7


Source: http://twitter.com/passo_romance


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Nov 12, 2012)

When i get this game, my halloween-costume will be Slenderman! >


----------



## SodaDog (Nov 12, 2012)

lol, can you try making pokemon trainer oufits?


----------



## Cherrypie (Nov 12, 2012)

Here is what I am making:
Kimonos for special occasions, tropical bikinis and outfits for the beach and island, pretty dresses for all the seasons, holidays and weather and MORE! Really, I can't WAIT!


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 12, 2012)

Source: http://butumori.bbs.fc2.com/


----------



## Timon1771 (Nov 12, 2012)

Source: https://twitter.com/natsu_nto/status/267994826912432129






*Found by Stephanie:*
Source: http://butumori.bbs.fc2.com/




















































































Is it just me, or are some of these images not displaying correctly on this forum? Not sure why it's doing that.


----------



## Takoyaki (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks so much to everyone who has shared images/links so far! I especially happy to find a Kotetsu one ^^



Timon1771 said:


> Is it just me, or are some of these images not displaying correctly on this forum? Not sure why it's doing that.



It's because that user has hotlinked the images from the person's site and the person has most likely disabled hotlinking to save their bandwidth. I wish people would take the time to be polite and reupload the images onto another server/site.


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 12, 2012)

Timon1771 said:


> Source: https://twitter.com/natsu_nto/status/267994826912432129
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, can you PM me that when the game comes out? I love that vest!


----------



## Jake (Nov 12, 2012)

You should make like an online image viewer which is public so anyone can add the QR's the the album (maybe password protected so it's TBT only) I'd make one but then I'd feel like i'm stealing your thread - i just think that'd be easier and handier for everyone to see the QR's


----------



## Timon1771 (Nov 12, 2012)

Takoyaki said:


> It's because that user has hotlinked the images from the person's site and the person has most likely disabled hotlinking to save their bandwidth. I wish people would take the time to be polite and reupload the images onto another server/site.



I've re-uploaded quite a few of them to my photobucket account to fix the anti-hotlinking issue. But as a backup, I've saved every image from this thread into a folder on my PC in case any disappearing links.



Jake. said:


> You should make like an online image viewer which is public so anyone can add the QR's the the album (maybe password protected so it's TBT only) I'd make one but then I'd feel like i'm stealing your thread - i just think that'd be easier and handier for everyone to see the QR's


That's actually a good idea - I was thinking of making a tumblr account for QR codes, but I don't think that would allow other people to add to it. Maybe a Pinterest account?

I might actually make a Zip file with every QR code in it and put it in the original post. Maybe update it every once in a while.


----------



## thenewtoday (Nov 12, 2012)

I love the Marty McFly! He's so BA


----------



## Jake (Nov 12, 2012)

Timon1771 said:


> I've re-uploaded quite a few of them to my photobucket account to fix the anti-hotlinking issue. But as a backup, I've saved every image from this thread into a folder on my PC in case any disappearing links.
> 
> 
> That's actually a good idea - I was thinking of making a tumblr account for QR codes, but I don't think that would allow other people to add to it. Maybe a Pinterest account?
> ...



Tumblr could work if you have a submit post button - thought i think something else would be more beneficial.


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 13, 2012)

Jake. said:


> Tumblr could work if you have a submit post button - thought i think something else would be more beneficial.



I actually have such a tumblr: QRCUTE if anyone is interested. 
I've been having an issue with direct urls not working which is why my first post I manually uploaded them, but I tried to direct link them again, and I'm not sure if they work for you, but most just show up as the dreaded X.


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Nov 13, 2012)

Lyssa said:


> If I assume you're talking about the pink, green, blue, yellow, etc. It says "Kyua Hapi" so I'm guessing it's from the Pretty Cure anime series? ^^;



I was, thank you! I haven't heard of that so I might give it a watch too


----------



## Lyssa (Nov 13, 2012)

Chameleonsoup said:


> I was, thank you! I haven't heard of that so I might give it a watch too



It's one of those magical girl/Sailor Moon kind of anime  from what I know anyway XD

Thank you for all these QR patterns everyone! :'D I just hope Sable will give me the option soon x3x


----------



## Timon1771 (Nov 14, 2012)

Source: http://butumori.bbs.fc2.com/?act=reply&tid=3683894






































Source: https://twitter.com/minazukitom


































































Source: https://twitter.com/ma_sa_tobimori



































Source: http://h1r0pp1.blog67.fc2.com/blog-category-13.html


----------



## Yuuki (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks for posting! Found some that i really like 


Kirito from Sword Art Online, female-style! (Really sad that i can't design pants >.<) I'll post the QR once i activate the QR code sharing with Sable~


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 15, 2012)

I have 130+ QR Codes on my AC3DS QR Code themed tumblr. I feel that posting QR codes on a thread is a wasted effort because it's tedious. Direct linking doesn't always work, and if the direct link breaks we lose the image, which is bound to happen eventually. Also, having to upload them photobucket or imgur then coming back here and make a post has way too many steps when we can simply have a tumblr to upload them there. We can either have one central tumblr where people can submit (which you can do on mine, so no sense in reuploading 130+ patterns, might as well use that. I'd be willing to put a  Bell Tree Forms link on it and add members) or we can exchange tumblr names and follow/reblog each other. I've put so much effort into my QRCute tumblr, I really don't want to have to reupload everything all over again.


----------



## mattmagician (Nov 15, 2012)

Agreed. I'll figure something out today and PM you? Since apparently I've been designated to do the tumblr stuff, haha. I'd rather use yours than make a whole new tumblr. :>


----------



## Pelshko (Nov 15, 2012)

Wow, these are great! I can't wait to try some of them out once I get the QR scanning feature 
Such a great addition.


----------



## Jake (Dec 2, 2012)

http://blog.livedoor.jp/mirutank/
http://matome.naver.jp/odai/2135373827294559801] (just realised this is the one the OP has been getting them from but oh well)


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Dec 3, 2012)

how do i get them? i have the machine but all i can seem to do is make my designs QR codes....

EDIT: nevermind!


----------



## Octavia (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## Lios (Dec 5, 2012)

So you have to talk to sable to activate the codes?


----------



## Jake (Dec 5, 2012)

yes.


----------

